# Kommunikationsprobleme Codesys zu Wago 750-880



## Erdberquark (7 Oktober 2016)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

leider weiß ich einfach nicht wo mein Fehler liegen könnte ;-)


Ich wollte jetzt erstmal die Kommunikation zwischen Software und Steuerung testen.
Codesys Version 2.3.9.49


Steuerung 750-880 mit SW 01.06.19(09)


Kommunikationsparameter






Leider bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung:






Angeschlaossen habe ich Aktuell ein 750-1405+75-1504 Modul


Aktuelle besteht das Programm aus einer oder verknüpfung zwischen X1 oder X2 = Y1


Können Sie mir vielleicht sagen wo ich den Fehler suchen könnte??

MFG


Stefan Siek


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (8 Oktober 2016)

Handelt es sich wirklich um einen 750-880-xxx-002 oder ist es eine andere Version und die Konfiguration wurde falsch gewählt ?


----------



## Erdberquark (8 Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

ich muss gestehen ich weiß es nicht genau :-(

Also ich habe die anderen beiden Versionen die zur auswahl stehen auch ausprobiert und es wird nicht besser.




Wo steht denn die genau bezeichnung?
Habe unter dem Web interface auch nicht genaueres gefunden.


Oder reicht es nicht wenn ich nur über DHCP die IP Adresse zugewiesen habe???


Gruß


Stefan


----------



## mfreye (8 Oktober 2016)

Hey

nimm mal von WAGO den I/O Check, der liest alles ein und Du weißt genau was Du an Hardware hast.

Ne fest IP ist immer besser für den SPS. Dann hast Du da keine Fehlerquelle.

Gruß


----------



## Erdberquark (8 Oktober 2016)

Hi,

Danke für die Antwort.

Also ich denke du meinst diese übersicht oder??





Da steht ja auch nur die Version die ich nicht auswählen kann oder??


Nun nochmal zu der festen IP adresse. Ich habe Aktuelle das Mäuseklavier auf 255 stehen also alles auf "on"

Ich dachte das ich jetzt über die Ethernet settings den Boot-Server bespielen kann und dann alles auf den Controller schreibe.

Dannach am Mäuseklavier  alles auf "off" und es wird alles übernommen.

Ist meine Info da Falsch??




Gruß

Stefan


----------



## mfreye (9 Oktober 2016)

> Also ich denke du meinst diese übersicht oder??


Ne das meinte ich nicht.

Findet man alles bei Wago, wenn der Link nicht funktioniert.
https://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/0_5StartPage.jsp;jsessionid=BE81F9C18B5AACCE1FCFDB034761CF5E?zone=6



> Nun nochmal zu der festen IP adresse. Ich habe Aktuelle das Mäuseklavier auf 255 stehen also alles auf "on"


Müssen alle auf Off stehen, also nach links zeigen. Das sieht man doch auf dem Bild was Du eingefügt hast. Aktuelle Einstellungen.

Dann kannst Du in Ethernet Settings ein Fixe IP eintragen.


Aber Grundsätzlich geht auch eine DHCP Adresse, auch mit dem I/O Check von WAGO.


Was ich nicht verstehe die warum liest Du nicht einfach die genaue Bezeichnung vom Controller ab  Dann nur eine DA Karte dran und testen.


----------



## Erdberquark (9 Oktober 2016)

Hi,

was soll mir der Link sagen?

Die Auswahl die du getroffen hast wird nicht mir übertragen ;-)


Wo soll ich denn die genaue Bezeichnung vom Controller ablesen?
Da seht ja nur 750-880 und die Version kann ich als Zeilsystem leider nicht auswählen.





Nun zu der IP mir ist schon klar das ich die DIP Schalter auf off stellen muss.
Leider funktioniert das ganze dann nicht.

Ich habe ja bei BootP-Server eigentlich die passende IP Eingetragen und der müsste doch auch angewand werden wenn DHCP aus ist oder nicht??


Gruß

Quark


----------



## wolfi-sps (9 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

nimm mal nicht BootP-Server sondern die Statische Konfiguration. 
Und das Zielsystem - siehe Bild
Sollte dann gehen.

Wolfgang


----------



## Erdberquark (9 Oktober 2016)

Hi,


mal schauen ob das besser klappt.


Ich habe nur bei dem Zielsystem das Problem das die ganze "Steuerungskonfiguration" gelöscht wurde.




oder muss ich dann wo anders die Ein/Ausgänge definieren??

Da ist ja jetzt alles leer ;-)

und bei den anderen Zielsystemen konnte ich die aus dem WAGO I/O Check importieren.


So übertragen konnte ich jetzt !!!!!!!

Danke


fürs erste



Gruß


Stefan


----------



## wolfi-sps (9 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

Ja, wenn Du ein anders Zielsystem anwählst wird die Steuerungskonfiguration gelöscht.
Hast Du eine Sicherung vorher gemacht? Wenn Ja dann geh auf die Sicherrung und Exportiere die Steuerungskonfiguration.
Dann kannst Du den Exoprt in Dein Programm wieder Importieren.

Wolfi


----------



## Erdberquark (9 Oktober 2016)

Hi,

leider ist das mit dem Importieren nicht so einfach.


Das war mein erster plan ;-)

Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das importieren machen soll.





oder kann ich da was entsprechendes machen?





Gruß

Stefan


----------



## wolfi-sps (9 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

In der Menueleiste unter Projekt -> Exportieren bzw. Importiern kannst Du jedes Objekt Ex. - bzw. Imporieren.
siehe Bild

Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi-sps (9 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

hab Dir da mal einen Export. Musst Du nur umbenennen EXP statt Zip.
Legt den Export in Dein Projektverzeichniss - dann ist er leichter zu finden.

Wolfgang


----------



## Erdberquark (9 Oktober 2016)

Hi,

Danke für die Info!!!



Das mit dem Importieren hat geklappt.


Gab nur eine kleine Fehlermeldung die denke nicht so wichtig ist.





So nun suche nun nur noch ein paar passende Funktionsblöcke für meine Haussteurerung ;-)
Vielleicht wisst Ihr ja wie die heißen und wo ich die dann finde.


1. Licht 1x Tasten "an", 1x Tasten "aus"
2. Jalousie ein Taster für Hoch und wieder einen für runter
3. auswertung von PT100 fühler für
4. Stellmotoren für die Heizkörper (PWM)


----------



## wolfi-sps (9 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Stefan,
freut mich das es klappt. Schau mal auf die HP von WAGO, da sind bestimmt Lib´s dabei die Du verwenden kannst.
z.B.
BUILDING_HVAC_03
Gebaeude_allgemein
Gebaeude_HLK


Siehe Link

http://www.wago.de/service/download...othekenǁsearch_downloadsDe_labelǁBibliotheken

Wolfgang


----------



## MP47 (9 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Stefan,
für den 750-880 und den 750-885 stell ich immer folgendes Zielsystem ein: 


Damit funktioniert das immer.
Ist das bei dir jetzt auch so eingestellt?

Gruss
MP47


----------



## Erdberquark (9 Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ja habe ich auch so gemacht ;-)

Danke

Läuft ja jetzt zum glück alles


----------

